# Champions league - The first semifinals 28-29 Apr



## A_Skywalker (Apr 20, 2009)

28 Apr 17:45 Barcelona v Chelsea  1.72 3.50 4.50  
29 Apr 17:45 Man Utd v Arsenal  1.83 3.25 4.20


----------



## Anggun (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think there will be surprises here.
Barcelona and Man Utd should qualify. Chelsea reached the semifinals and now they can lose like always. Barca are just too strong for anyone.


----------



## danyy (Apr 26, 2009)

no bets here just watch and enjoy the game   

Go Barca GO


----------



## Sido (Apr 28, 2009)

Man Utd will proceed.Hopefully to da very end


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 28, 2009)

Sido said:
			
		

> Man Utd will proceed.Hopefully to da very end



That's right, and I bet that it will be a thriller match(at least the first one)
So Over 2.5 goals @2.20
Very good odds.


----------



## filipeIV (Apr 28, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Sido said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No goals at the monent and rest only 34 minutes to play  :lol:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 28, 2009)

filipeIV said:
			
		

> A_Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, its good I placed a bet on Manchester's match


----------



## danyy (Apr 29, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> no bets here just watch and enjoy the game
> 
> Go Barca GO


There was no enjoying...fuckin Chelsea fools...The only team i saw on the stadion was Barca's one the other were a bunch of scums who trying to stop them...it was no football cuz football needs 2 teams playing..
But Nothing is still lost...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 29, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> danyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anti Football, I still think Barca will win in England, They are class above Chelsea. But Marquez   :cry:


----------



## Sido (Apr 29, 2009)

Barca Barca. U remain stupid mudaf*kkaz. In order to score at some point u gotta shoot da f*cking ball.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 29, 2009)

Sido said:
			
		

> Barca Barca. U remain stupid mudaf*kkaz. In order to score at some point u gotta shoot da f*cking ball.



I would like to hear you say that when Barca play Manchester after the match


----------



## Sido (Apr 30, 2009)

Dat's my dream final. I hope Man Utd vs Barca is da final. I just can't see it


----------



## filipeIV (Apr 30, 2009)

That's right, and I bet that it will be a thriller match(at least the first one)
So Over 2.5 goals @2.20
Very good odds.

No goals at the monent and rest only 34 minutes to play  :lol:

Well, its good I placed a bet on Manchester's match 

It´s not a good idea to pick overs in these crucial matches.. Most of european semi-finals ends with under 2.5 goals and this week there was no over in UEFA competitions  :mrgreen:


----------

